# Prayer group / feeding



## timmyredbeard (Mar 5, 2009)

[I didn't quiet know where to post this but here goes]

What do you guys feel about feedings that are opened up with a prayer service?
I go to this place quiet frequently in my home town mainly because it's a free meal and the people are really nice and helpful. They don't really care about your beliefs at all. I wear my jacket in there with a patch on the back that says "See you in hell" and no one has ever spoken a word about it. They hooked me up on info about food banks, clothing banks, and how to get food stamps here.
I'm just curious what you all feel about things like that cause I think it's pretty cool as long as they aren't shoving religious shit down my throat.


----------



## ReturnTrip (Mar 5, 2009)

Always and good and interesting way to get food. Besides being made to sit through a sermon,the worst is having to pray before you can eat. Not like grace or anything like that; the pastor singling you out as someone who obviously isnt the religious type and have you "repeat after him". I've been made to do this two times and it makes me view the church as a last resort.


----------



## ReturnTrip (Mar 5, 2009)

ArrowInOre said:


> Ya know what, I have had that happen too. I have personally never been a fan of modern US religions (mostly just the Christan off shoots, ugh) The do tend to FEED YOU THE LORD and I can wait till later for food if its that big of a deal to them to convert me..LOL 'Cheese Doodles for Jesus', now there is a t-shirt, lol



yeah exactly haha


----------



## finn (Mar 5, 2009)

Having a prayer is fine, when they want me to do more than that, I'll start pretending not to speak or understand english very well. But if you're doing that make sure that the other person you're with doesn't out you as an english speaker just because she's jealous that she didn't think of that herself.

If you want to really piss them off (I don't really recommend this because of homeland security) you can pretend that you're muslim, and talk about how judaism, xtianity and islam are all "of the book," and if they ask you to convert, say "perhaps one day we may all see the light, inshallah." That last part basically means "god willing."


----------



## Dameon (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't mind sitting through a short prayer before I eat. I've heard them call it "prayer" when it's really a 30 minute sermon thinly disguised as prayer. I won't sit through a sermon just for some free food unless I'm really starving, and if they tried to single me out and make me pray with them I'd get up and walk out. I think it's disgusting to try and shove religion down peoples' throat by hitting them when they're most vulnerable (homeless and hungry). Luckily, the majority of missions I've run into are pretty low-key about the religious part of what they're doing.


----------



## Ravie (Mar 6, 2009)

ugh there's one of those here every friday that they will deny you food if you dont pay attention or get involved by bowing your head ect...lame. but they allways have pretty good food.


----------



## Angela (Mar 6, 2009)

There's a big difference between saying a prayer/saying grace before a meal and a sermon. The latter tend to just get on people's nerves, mine included and alienate people from whatever religion their trying to push which has always seemed kind of counterproductive to me. You'd really think they would catch on to the fact that people are trying not to fall asleep during these or are sitting there glaring at them, swearing they will never take part in organized religion.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Mar 6, 2009)

Man if theres food and Im hungry Ill get on my knees and sing praises if it will get them to feed me. At least that would be one less day of "rockin the robot" haha


----------



## Ravie (Mar 6, 2009)

yeah... if i was hungry ide probably even let them do the prayer circle thing on me. you know the creepy thing where a bunch of em toutch your shoulder n shit and you cant leave for like an hour....


----------



## timmyredbeard (Mar 6, 2009)

The one I go to here doesn't single anyone out. The sermon / prayer lasts about 30 minutes. They don't really care whether you pay attention or not. I just crush mad coffee and eat the fruit / vegetable they have sitting out for you and think about how dumb the shit the person doing the sermon is. I think most of them that do the sermons or whatever are recovering crack heads and alcoholics that found god and were reborn because that seems to be an ongoing topic for them.
I think if I had to get involved by having them single me out, touch me, or some ridiculous ass shit I'd probably tell them to eat shit and walk out. Fuck a whole lot of that shit.


----------



## sharks77 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ravie said:


> ugh there's one of those here every friday that they will deny you food if you dont pay attention or get involved by bowing your head ect...lame. but they allways have pretty good food.



wow cause thats a really christian thing to do. deny food to someone whos hungry cause they disagree with you.
what a bunch of bullshit.

i dont exactly enjoy it but i can suffer through a short prayer or grace or whatever, but if they ever tried to make me like pray or do any of that shit, unless i was literally about to die from starvation, i would leave. i hope i never have to be so hungry that i'll have to that.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Apr 1, 2009)

Ironically, it boils down to what are you willing to invest for food. Pretty cut and dry. You can invest your time and energy and plant and raise animals; go to work and make money and invest it (work and money) in food; invest your energy and dumpster dive if the dumpsters are 'fruitful' no pun intended for food (energy); steal food (energy and possible jail which, I guess would also get you food); or simply listen to some drivel of the religious 'flavor' of the day (least investment of all).


----------



## wokofshame (Apr 1, 2009)

ArrowInOre said:


> This is one of those great debates like Docs versus Combats, or Scotch versus Bourbon, or weed versus fungus...




well said, arrow
combats, scotch, weed-definitely-i ain't a big shroom fan, 
and uh yeah, krishnas are better than christians, the incense is cool, i always grab some and burn it in units

PS i care not what sermons it takes but the whole holding hands shit is where i draw the line because it requires taking my thumb out of my ass. i mean, how else would one be able to sit thru a sermon by your average Union Gospel Mission born-again ex-Manson family member ex-crackfiend jesus freak?


----------

